# "The Worst of Youth Soccer"



## Truth (Jul 29, 2016)

https://twitter.com/TheLivster59/status/758785764586946560

http://www.si.com/planet-futbol/2016/07/29/youth-soccer-teams-scoreless-draw-advance-carlsbad-elite-ambassadors-fc


----------



## Surfref (Jul 29, 2016)

Glad I was not the referee on that game.  I hate refereeing a boring game.

The Ambassadors coach's statement sounds like a lot of BS.


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2016)

Truth said:


> https://twitter.com/TheLivster59/status/758785764586946560
> 
> http://www.si.com/planet-futbol/2016/07/29/youth-soccer-teams-scoreless-draw-advance-carlsbad-elite-ambassadors-fc


To be fair, you should also include the post-game statement of the Ambassadors coach in the Update section of this article --

http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/the91stminute/2016/07/watch-two-teams-siton-a-match-to-advance-in-a-youth-tournament/


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jul 29, 2016)

The same quote was in the second link.


----------



## MessiFTW (Jul 29, 2016)

The referee was doing the most running.


----------



## outside! (Jul 29, 2016)

Syracuse lost to Carlsbad 6-0 in the first match of group play and needed Carlsbad to beat Ambassadors by 5-0 in order to move on. Perhaps it would be a good idea to post a link to the standings.
http://tournaments.usyouthsoccer.org/events/2016-National-Championships/Schedule/U18-Girls/Division+1/
My advice to Syracuse would be to, 1. Win more games so that you don't rely on the outcome of another game to move on. 2. Have your coach stay on his own sideline instead of screaming at the players and coaches of a game his team was not playing in.

The weather in Frisco is brutally hot. There were many players that have gone down with heat exhaustion. I would have also told the players to take it easy in a game that didn't matter rather than risk injury. Carlsbad could have lost and still moved on as second seed. That is the way tournaments work. If your team needs another team to lose by 5 points in order for your team to move on, don't get your hopes to high.


----------



## Swoosh (Jul 29, 2016)

The opposite of fair play.


----------



## Round (Jul 29, 2016)

Swoosh said:


> The opposite of fair play.


What is "girls club soccer" Alex?

Carlsbad has lost or gotten rid of its ghosts.


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2016)

Surfref said:


> Glad I was not the referee on that game.  I hate refereeing a boring game.
> 
> The Ambassadors coach's statement sounds like a lot of BS.


As I understand the situation, Ambassadors were through to the elimination round with a tie, and they played not to lose.  I don't see anything wrong with that.  

Carlsbad was already in the playoffs and was resting players.  They would get first place in the bracket as long as they didn't lose.  See above.   If they had just laid back and let Ambassadors score one, that would have raised some questions.

Anyone who wants to criticize the behavior of teenagers in this situation should run around in the Texas summer sun for two hours first.


----------



## Sped (Jul 29, 2016)

I've got no problem with this, if true.  Never leave it up to someone else's results to determine your fate.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 29, 2016)

espola said:


> As I understand the situation, Ambassadors were through to the elimination round with a tie, and they played not to lose.  I don't see anything wrong with that.
> 
> Carlsbad was already in the playoffs and was resting players.  They would get first place in the bracket as long as they didn't lose.  See above.   If they had just laid back and let Ambassadors score one, that would have raised some questions.
> 
> Anyone who wants to criticize the behavior of teenagers in this situation should run around in the Texas summer sun for two hours first.


I have!  I was in Dallas a couple years ago in 95+ degree weather for three 90 minute games per day.  I was back in the Memphis area a couple weeks ago in 90+ degree weather with crazy high humidity and ran four 80 minute games in one day with two centers for 15.7 miles (GPS watch). If my 52 year old ass can run for that far in the miserable heat, those players in Texas should have been able to handle one 90 minute game with substitutions and water breaks.  You just have to know how to prepare and hydrate.

I do agree with Outside.  Teams should win the games that matter so they don't have to worry about the outcome of another game.


----------



## Truth (Jul 29, 2016)

The video link was conveniently removed: http://championships.usyouthsoccer.org/live/ but it was embarassing to watch. The announcer counted 64 consecutive passes completed by one team with no pressure until they voluntarily turned it over. It wasn't a case of just not playing hard because it was hot, it was two teams, standing there, not playing soccer for 90 minutes.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 30, 2016)

espola said:


> To be fair, you should also include the post-game statement of the Ambassadors coach in the Update section of this article --
> 
> http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/the91stminute/2016/07/watch-two-teams-siton-a-match-to-advance-in-a-youth-tournament/


If the coach was genuinely concerned he wouldn't have put the kids on the field in the heat. It is what it is, a manufactured result, let's not try to dress it up!


----------



## GunninGopher (Jul 30, 2016)

To me, "match fixing" involves some sort of collusion and prior arrangement. I suspect this embarrassing spectacle just sort of happened. I think that the accusation of "Match Fixing" is a little harsh and belittles the problems with the same name that occur in the adult/professional game.

As frustrating as it was to watch and as embarrassing as it must have been for all involved, with the possible exception of the 2 coaches, I suspect that the result of an honestly contested game would have resulted in the same teams advancing. More than anything, this leaves a bad feeling for all 3 teams involved. I don't see how the goal of resting players couldn't have been achieved while putting on a better show. While I haven't looked, I'm sure the players had at least 1 night to rest, anyways. Any team of the caliber involved in that tournament should be able to manage the playing conditions. This was a U18 game, after all; these are young women.


----------



## Juggling (Jul 30, 2016)

http://www.usyouthsoccer.org/us_youth_soccer_statement_on_under-18_girls_ambassadors_vs_carlsbad_game/

*US Youth Soccer Statement on Under-18 Girls Ambassadors vs. Carlsbad game*

*FRISCO, TEXAS (July 30, 2016) *— US Youth Soccer takes the issues of fair play and respect for the game very seriously. Following the July 28 game between Carlsbad Elite 97/98 (CA-S) and Ambassadors FC (OH-N), the National Championship Series (NCS) Committee of US Youth Soccer met on Thursday evening to examine the conduct of the coaches and teams, and has reached a determination based on the evidence presented and reviewed.

After meeting with both teams, the Committee found the teams were disrespectful to the game, the competition and US Youth Soccer. The integrity of the National Championships Series Competition is predicated on fair play and sportsmanship by all participants and those ideals were compromised.

Upon completion of a thorough investigation, including interviews with the teams in question and game officials, the NCS Committee did not find sufficient evidence of collusion. However, it determined the coaches may have had a material effect on the outcome of the match. Disciplinary action and monetary fines have been assessed to both teams.

While it supports the disciplinary process of the National Championship Series, the US Youth Soccer Board of Directors is also investigating this matter to determine whether potential violations of US Youth Soccer bylaws occurred, or if the actions of the coaches were adverse to the best interests of soccer or US Youth Soccer.

While each team worked hard on the first two days of play to put themselves in a position to advance, we believe the strategy of the coaches in this game failed their players, the competition and the principles of sportsmanship and fair play.

US Youth Soccer will review its policies and make any necessary alterations to ensure this type of display doesn’t happen in the future.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 30, 2016)

Juggling said:


> http://www.usyouthsoccer.org/us_youth_soccer_statement_on_under-18_girls_ambassadors_vs_carlsbad_game/
> 
> *US Youth Soccer Statement on Under-18 Girls Ambassadors vs. Carlsbad game*
> 
> *FRISCO, TEXAS (July 30, 2016) *— .... However, it determined the coaches may have had a material effect on the outcome of the match. Disciplinary action and monetary fines have been assessed to both teams....


Bwahaha. Coaches had a material effect on the outcome.


----------



## clarino (Jul 30, 2016)

I think people are smoking weed if they come away with the idea that these teams are "high caliber."  If you watch the video you will notice that the players receiving the ball have a poor first touch under no pressure.  Also, rarely did you see a one touch pass to a teamate.  To be honest, I was more disgusted watching the players technical ability.  Carlsbad gets a DA?  What a joke that is.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2016)

Juggling said:


> http://www.usyouthsoccer.org/us_youth_soccer_statement_on_under-18_girls_ambassadors_vs_carlsbad_game/
> 
> *US Youth Soccer Statement on Under-18 Girls Ambassadors vs. Carlsbad game*
> 
> ...


Let me translate from Bureaucratese to English -- "They didn't break any rules, but we didn't like the result, so we are punishing them anyway".


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> To me, "match fixing" involves some sort of collusion and prior arrangement. I suspect this embarrassing spectacle just sort of happened. I think that the accusation of "Match Fixing" is a little harsh and belittles the problems with the same name that occur in the adult/professional game.
> 
> As frustrating as it was to watch and as embarrassing as it must have been for all involved, with the possible exception of the 2 coaches, I suspect that the result of an honestly contested game would have resulted in the same teams advancing. More than anything, this leaves a bad feeling for all 3 teams involved. I don't see how the goal of resting players couldn't have been achieved while putting on a better show. While I haven't looked, I'm sure the players had at least 1 night to rest, anyways. Any team of the caliber involved in that tournament should be able to manage the playing conditions. This was a U18 game, after all; these are young women.


What are the substitution rules for this tournament at U18?


----------



## jrcaesar (Jul 30, 2016)

Truth said:


> The video link was conveniently removed: http://championships.usyouthsoccer.org/live/ but it was embarassing to watch. The announcer counted 64 consecutive passes completed by one team with no pressure until they voluntarily turned it over. It wasn't a case of just not playing hard because it was hot, it was two teams, standing there, not playing soccer for 90 minutes.


BUT... If the teens were doing it to protest having to play a 1:30 pm game in the Frisco, TX, heat then good on them! The heat index there right now (same game time) is 109.


----------



## outside! (Jul 30, 2016)

outside! said:


> Syracuse lost to Carlsbad 6-0 in the first match of group play and needed Carlsbad to beat Ambassadors by 5-0 in order to move on. Perhaps it would be a good idea to post a link to the standings.
> http://tournaments.usyouthsoccer.org/events/2016-National-Championships/Schedule/U18-Girls/Division+1/
> My advice to Syracuse would be to, 1. Win more games so that you don't rely on the outcome of another game to move on. 2. Have your coach stay on his own sideline instead of screaming at the players and coaches of a game his team was not playing in.
> 
> The weather in Frisco is brutally hot. There were many players that have gone down with heat exhaustion. I would have also told the players to take it easy in a game that didn't matter rather than risk injury. Carlsbad could have lost and still moved on as second seed. That is the way tournaments work. If your team needs another team to lose by 5 points in order for your team to move on, don't get your hopes to high.



I was mistaken earlier. I was told it was a Syracuse coach that disrupted the sideline, but apparently it was a parent. My apologies. I also had not watched the game earlier. I will agree it was a bit embarrassing for all involved. The sad part is that the U16 girls were harassed in the hotel afterwards concerning the U18 game. Glad I didn't hear some adult talking to our girls that way. The U16 also had no need to win or tie to the third game to move on as first seed, but they played their 3rd game and lost 1-0 to Cup Gold (the coach did work to rest the line up however).

Kudos to the Legend keeper and mom that came to watch our semi today! That is true class. I was hoping all the SoCal teams would make it to the semi, but it unfortunately it didn't happen.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 30, 2016)

outside! said:


> Kudos to the Legend keeper and mom that came to watch our semi today! That is true class. I was hoping all the SoCal teams would make it to the semi, but it unfortunately it didn't happen.


Thanks for the reminder Outside!

Best of luck to the young ladies of Carlsbad Elite v. La Roca tomorrow. We'll be watching and cheering you guys on.


----------



## Zoro (Jul 30, 2016)

How is it 5 years after I was filming video is soooo much worse.  

Let me answer myself - because everyone is filming with cell phones now.

Get a camera already!


----------



## Truth (Jul 31, 2016)

I heard it was confirmed that LA Galaxy and Ambassadors FC coach spoke before game and had an understanding, which was obvious given the game film. And LA Galaxy attorneys sent a threatneing letter to the video company to delete the evidence, which is why its not up anymore


----------



## Zoro (Aug 1, 2016)

Truth said:


> I heard it was confirmed that LA Galaxy and Ambassadors FC coach spoke before game and had an understanding, which was obvious given the game film. And LA Galaxy attorneys sent a threatneing letter to the video company to delete the evidence, which is why its not up anymore


I understand it is both a fix and collusion (or so it seems).  
I guess I do not understand why that matters.


----------



## diegokicker (Aug 2, 2016)

For the record, Duggan has in other occasions approached coaches to "agree" on a match result, to help them get thru or keep their entitlement. IMO, Duggan should be banned from youth soccer. This is a first hand fact.


----------

